# Déçu par les nouveaux MBA mi-2013



## radsoc (10 Juin 2013)

Déçu ce soir par l'absence d'évolution marquante de la part d'Apple pour nos MBA : tout le boulot a été fait par Intel et son Haswell.
J'ai un MBA 11 depuis fin 2010 (après un lenovo x300) upgradé en version 2011 mais là je crois que je vais rebasculer sur windows.
Pour le poids du MBA 11, Sony avec son Vaio Pro nous a sorti la semaine dernière un 13' en Full HD.
Certes j'aime bien OS X mais, franchement, mes logiciels habituels tournent aussi bien voire mieux sur Windows.
Vraiment dommage...


----------



## pierreko (10 Juin 2013)

Au niveau autonomie c'est incomparable. Le MacBook Air est déjà un superbe ordinateur... Pourquoi faudrait-il toujours tout renouveler ?
Je le trouve très bien comme ça moi. Sur un mac il n'y a pas que le hardware qui compte.. C'est un système complètement différent de windows.. Beaucoup plus fiable selon mon expérience et rien que pour ça, je ne suis pas prêt d'abandonner mon mac..


----------



## thefutureismylife (10 Juin 2013)

Je te trouve très pessimiste. 12 heures d'autonomie sur le MPA 13 pouces, c'est hallucinant !

Que demander de plus sur un ordinateur portable qui rappelons le est le bas du panier des ordinateurs portables chez Apple ! Je suis justement bien content que les MacBook Air puisse remplacer sans _trop_ de contrepartie financière les précédents "MacBook Classiques".

Mon seul bemol c'est qu'on ait pas 256GO de SSD de base sur le 13pouces, mais bon visiblement les prix sont en baisse pour certaines options, et c'est visiblement bien la chose qui a baissé ce nouvel "Update".


----------



## pierreko (10 Juin 2013)

Bah oui d'autant plus que les prix n'ont pas bougé et les capacités ont doublé...


----------



## radsoc (11 Juin 2013)

J'aurais dû donner mes critères de choix pour mon futur portable :
- moins de 1,1kg (désolé mais quand on a goûté au MBA 11 c'est juste impossible de prendre plus lourd : je me déplace tout le temps, à mon domicile, au bureau, en clientèle... donc exit le MBA 13)
- 8 Go de RAM (virtualisation)
- 512 Go de SSD (virtualisation et archives sur Dropbox donc pas possible sur disque externe)
- Haswell i7 (quant à faire)
- OS indifférent (Mac ou Windows quand même, parce que Linux, j'aimerais bien, mais en machine principale c'est pas possible)
Je suis allé sur le site de Sony (mis à jour ce matin) et d'Apple pour comparer.
Et je me retrouve avec deux machines quasiment au même prix (1719 pour Sony et 1749 pour Apple) : le MBA 11 et le Vaio Pro 13.
Avec pour avantages côté MBA :
- une meilleure carte graphique (perso la carte de mon vieux MBA 11 2011 m'allait déjà très bien)
- une meilleure autonomie (9 heures au lieu de 7 heures, mais je ne reste jamais éloigné plus de 3-4 heures d'une prise de courant et au pire il y a toujours sur le Vaio une batterie feuille amovible en option à 100 euros pour 18 heures d'autonomie)
- une meilleure qualité de fabrication (c'est fort probable mais les Vaio haut de gamme ont tout de même une bonne réputation)
- une meilleure gestion de la dissipation thermique et probablement plus de silence (ça c'est un point important pour moi mais impossible de vérifier en n'étant pas en conditions réelles d'utilisation)
et pour avantage côté Vaio Pro :
- un écran de 13' avec une résolution de 1920x1080 (contre 11' et 1366x768 ; ça c'est une énorme différence pour mon usage)
- un clavier plus grand (mais peut-être pas plus confortable : à confirmer)
- un lecteur de carte SD intégré
- une garantie de 4 ans (si achat avant le 17/06)
Avec un écran retina, je serais peut-être resté sur le MBA 11, mais là c'est cuit.
Et vraiment, compte tenu de l'évolution de la concurrence, je pense qu'Apple aurait pu faire l'effort de faire également évoluer sa gamme d'ultraportables : c'est le même form factor et le même écran que la première itération sortie en 2010 !
Alors évidemment, pour ceux qui sont accrocs à l'OS, la question ne se pose même pas, mais moi mon coeur balance... sérieusement !


----------



## pierreko (11 Juin 2013)

On comprend déjà un peu mieux.. Mais c'est vrai que moi je suis très attaché à l'OS donc mon choix est déjà fait...

Pour le poids c'est pas si important, je ballade tout le temps mon MBP 13" et à force on s'y fait


----------



## Maxoubx (11 Juin 2013)

perso ça fait deux ans que je passe de Windows a Mac, la je tourne sur un portable avec W8 pour le boulot et les cours...
mon macbook me manque ! 

A voir si justement le nouveau vaio pro va attirer les gens pour y mettre un hackintosh


----------



## florian1003 (13 Juin 2013)

Tu vas vite être déçu, mais vas-y. on attend ton retour ! Et puis avec tous les avantages que tu cites pour le MBA, je ne comprends pas ton choix !


----------



## pierreko (13 Juin 2013)

maxbordeaux a dit:


> perso ça fait deux ans que je passe de Windows a Mac, la je tourne sur un portable avec W8 pour le boulot et les cours...
> mon macbook me manque !
> 
> A voir si justement le nouveau vaio pro va attirer les gens pour y mettre un hackintosh



Je ne pourrais plus jamais confier mes cours à un PC, j'ai plus confiance, j'ai eu trop de bugs. Maintenant c'est Mac ou rien ^^


----------



## Maxoubx (14 Juin 2013)

le truc c'est quand tu bosses sur Deux Windows Server ! en machines virtuels, ce n'est pas vraiment optimisé sur un Mac.

Ca serait que des VM linux oui mais là ! l'Hyper-V de Windows 8 est quand même mieux ...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2013)

Invoquer l'argument du poids pour exclure le MBA 13" ça relève juste de la mauvaise foi oO


----------



## Marcopsy (14 Juin 2013)

Je ne dirais qu'une chose : prends un PC et compare objectivement !

Sony a fait un gros travail avec ces derniers VAIO (qui emprunte beaucoup à Apple ceci dit). Les derniers modèles sont en effet une sérieuse concurrence à la pomme et surpassent probablement pas mal de leurs modèles. Peut être que finalement un PC te suffira. 

Ce que je constate : 
- je fais régulièrement de longs trajets en train ; ma batterie tient certes un peu moins qu'au début, mais je tourne à 5h de vidéo sur mon MBP 2010,
- mon Mac a 3 ans, tourne sous 10.8 comme une horloge alors que je l'ai éteint très rarement en 3 ans, disque dur bien rempli et pas mal d'applications ouvertes,
- système stable sous 10.6, 10.7 et 10.8 sans réinstallation.

Sur ces 3 points cumulés, je n'ai pas encore trouvé de PC qui me garantit la même chose. Alors sur ces derniers MBA, je pense que la gamme PC va prendre un grosse claque et mettra des années à arriver au même niveau (exactement comme lors de la sortie des premiers MBA).

Encore une fois, l'utilisateur est seul juge


----------



## radsoc (14 Juin 2013)

Bon j'ai franchi le Rubicon : ma commande du Vaio Pro 13 est passée.

Pas simple d'ailleurs la prise de commande sur le site de Sony.
Première commande mardi.
Mince : l'option garantie 4 ans (promise comme gratuite) n'est finalement pas disponible gratuitement sur le site.
Appel au service commercial et annulation de la commande.
Deuxième commande mercredi, le site a été actualisé pour la garantie, mais le prix final me semble plus élevé que la veille : je mets cela sur le compte de la finition noir carbone incluant l'écran tactile que je décide finalement de prendre.
Mince : dépassement de plafond de CB (là Sony n'y est pour rien).
J'appelle le service commercial en fournissant mon numéro de commande obtenu sur le site et en demandant la possibilité de payer par virement ; le commercial s'empresse d'annuler ma commande et d'en créer une nouvelle identique (mais sur laquelle il sera commissionné comme il me l'avouera plus tard) et je dois lui refournir tous les renseignements par téléphone : agréable.
Jeudi, après avoir consulté les derniers tests disponibles sur le net, je lance le virement pour paiement de ma commande de la veille.
Vendredi matin, je me reconnecte sur le site de Sony.
Mince : je m'aperçois que les prix ont baissé ; sur ma configuration, l'économie est de 110 euros quand même.
Je passe une commande (sans la payer) pour vérifier que le prix est bien celui qui me sera appliqué et je rappelle le service commercial.
Evidemment il annule cette dernière commande passée sur le site, ainsi que celle passée par téléphone auprès de son collègue le mercredi, et m'en crée une nouvelle (avec le prix du jour) et m'explique qu'il va faire un transfert du paiement de l'ancienne commande (celle du mercredi) vers la nouvelle commande (celle du vendredi) et que la différence me sera remboursée.
Bon là, je pense que j'ai dû larguer tout le monde : pour résumer, 5 commandes pour un unique ordinateur au final (enfin j'espère), et ce n'est peut-être pas fini.
Ces prix qui font le yoyo, et ces options qui apparaissent et disparaissent, ne font vraiment pas sérieux.
Au moins, chez Apple, les prix ont une certaine stabilité (bon je mets de côté le MBPr 13 mais, même là, la stabilité des prix se compte en mois pas en jours).

Mais il en faut plus pour me faire changer d'avis !

Bref, si cela en intéresse certains, je vous ferai un petit retour sur ce Vaio par rapport aux mac que je connais.
Mais pas de tout de suite : la livraison est prévue pour le 1er juillet seulement.

Et pour ceux qui s'inquiètent pour ma santé mentale, il me restera quand même pas mal de mac à la maison à administrer avec le MBA 13 de ma femme, le mac mini du salon, le MBA 11 que je vais passer à mon fils et le MacbookPro 15 2007 de ma fille.

Mais j'avoue que je suis assez impatient de découvrir comment tourne Windows 8 sur cette petite machine.


----------



## iakiak (15 Juin 2013)

Oh que oui qu'on veut un retour !

Faut dire que ça commence fort...

Mais j'espère sincèrement que la suite sera plus douce.
Je suis sur que c'est une bonne machine. Après moi windows... Tant que je peux éviter les tuiles...

Pour info est-ce que tu peux nous donner la config détaillée que tu as pris et le prix !


----------



## radsoc (15 Juin 2013)

J'ai pris toutes les options sauf la batterie externe dont je n'ai pas l'utilité pour le moment.
C'est-à-dire :
- finition Noir carbone avec écran tactile au lieu de Noir sans écran tactile (160 euros l'option)
- i7-4500U 1,8 GHz au lieu de i5-4200U 1,6 GHz (200 euros l'option)
- Windows 8 Pro au lieu de Windows 8 (50 euros l'option)
- 512 Go SSD au lieu de 128 Go (480 euros l'option)
- 8 Go RAM au lieu de 4 Go (40 euros l'option)
- dongles Ethernet-Wifi et HDMI-VGA (80 euros l'option)
- 4 ans de garantie (0,01 euros l'option actuellement)
pour un total de 1909 euros après application d'une réduction de 5% grâce à un coupon trouvé sur internet.
C'est 100 euros de plus qu'une configuration équivalente MBA 11 avec les mêmes accessoires (et le même prix comparé au MBA 13), mais avec l'écran tactile et les 4 ans de garantie en plus pour le Vaio.
Toutes ces machines sont donc vraiment dans la même gamme de prix.


----------



## Shino0026 (15 Juin 2013)

Je viens de récupérer mon Air 11" de 2013, celui d'entrée de gamme.
Une tuerie, rapide et sans bruit comme mon précédent et surtout la batterie !
Je l'ai ouvert à midi, il n'a pas arreté de tourner depuis et il reste plus de 2H de batterie soit environ 7h30 d'utilisation !


----------



## pickwick (15 Juin 2013)

Shino0026 a dit:


> Je l'ai ouvert à midi, il n'a pas arreté de tourner depuis et il reste plus de 2H de batterie soit environ 7h30 d'utilisation !



je n'ai pas bien compris la phrase.....


----------



## doupold (15 Juin 2013)

pickwick a dit:


> je n'ai pas bien compris la phrase.....



La batterie fait bien 7h30 d'utilisation + 2h d'utilisation possible, soit 9h30.

Je suis certain que l'autonomie sera améliorée sous MArvericks en fonction de l'utilisation.


----------



## MachX (15 Juin 2013)

Radsoc, on attend ton retour. Personnellement je ne suis pas arrivé à me faire à Windows 8. Je l'ai essayé mais je trouve qu'OS X est quand même un système extraordinaire par sa puissance et sa simplicité d'utilisation.

Pour le nouveau Air Haswell, il est certain que Intel a fait un beau boulot. Mais bon Apple y a quand même rajouté :
* Une webcam HD 720P plus performante
* Deux micros au lieu d'un pour mieux contrôler les bruits de fond
* le Wifi AC quand même plus performant
* Un connecteur PCI-e pour le SSD qui autorise des débits d'enfer

Et il ne faut pas oublier le meilleur qui est encore à venir : OS X Maverick qui va encore améliorer l'autonomie déjà phénoménale.

Je continue à penser que le Macbook Air continue d'être le meilleur pour ce qui est :
* du clavier rétro éclairé
* et pour son fantastique Trackpad aujourd'hui encore inégalé par la concurrence

Je te concède qu'il est plus lourd que le 13 pouces Sony et que d'autres PC portables, mais bon à 1,350 Kg pour le 13 pouces, je ne pense pas que ce soit rédhibitoire pour son transport.
Pour la résolution de l'écran, il faut se méfier de ces très hautes résolutions sur des écrans à "petite diagonale". Surtout quand on n'a plus 20 ans.

Enfin, mon fils a un Sony qui commence à dater un peu mais qui fonctionne bien sous Windows 7. Mais quand je vois le chargeur qui pèse un kilo, je me dis que c'est pas demain la veille que j'achèterais un portable PC


----------



## iakiak (15 Juin 2013)

radsoc a dit:


> J'ai pris toutes les options sauf la batterie externe dont je n'ai pas l'utilité pour le moment.
> C'est-à-dire :
> - finition Noir carbone avec écran tactile au lieu de Noir sans écran tactile (160 euros l'option)
> - i7-4500U 1,8 GHz au lieu de i5-4200U 1,6 GHz (200 euros l'option)
> ...


Ah ouai quand même ! 
Il a intérêt à être super abouti, car là on tape dans les prix d'un MBP.

Marrant de voir que le SSD est hypra cher par contre ils se gavent moins qu'Apple sur la Ram.


----------



## demon_john2905 (17 Juin 2013)

je vais faire exactement le chemin inverse. 
Il y a 3 ans j'ai hesité entre un macbook pro et un sony vaio. Devant utiliser impérativement un logiciel qui tournait a lépoque seulement sous windows j'avais choisi le sony car ajouter un logiciel de virtualisation et une license windows revenait un peu trop chère... Terrible erreur, j'aurais du faire un petit effort.
Je n'ai plus le détail exact de mon vaio. ce n'etait pas le plus haut de gamme mais j'en ai eu pour 1000euros (13 pouce, finition plastique, un DD classique de 500go, un core i5 et 4giga de ram je crois). 
Concrètement après 3 ans j'ai une machine qui a une autonomie de 2h en traitement de texte avec la luminosité au plus bas, pour laquelle je dois attendre 5 à 15 min au démarrage pour lancer word, je dois utiliser une souris pour être confortable (ou est a des années lumières du trackpad d'apple), le ventilateur me permet de sonorisé une pièce de 20m² et je dois utiliser un support pour l'utiliser sur mes genoux pour pas me cramer... 
Mon amie a elle un macbook pro de maintenant 4 - 5 ans, la batterie fatigue un peu mais elle peut maintenir ouvert 4 a 5 applications de bureautique sans ralentissement, la machine est utilisable en 2min au démarrage et ne fait pas un bruit...

De mon cote je vais chez apple et son MBA avec une autonomie de 12h...


----------



## Marcopsy (17 Juin 2013)

Je suis aussi curieux de voir le retour. Effectivement à près de 2000  j'espère que ça carbure . Un retour d'ici 2 ans serait encore plus intéressant.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2013)

demon_john2905 a dit:


> je vais faire exactement le chemin inverse.
> Il y a 3 ans j'ai hesité entre un macbook pro et un sony vaio. Devant utiliser impérativement un logiciel qui tournait a lépoque seulement sous windows j'avais choisi le sony car ajouter un logiciel de virtualisation et une license windows revenait un peu trop chère... Terrible erreur, j'aurais du faire un petit effort.
> Je n'ai plus le détail exact de mon vaio. ce n'etait pas le plus haut de gamme mais j'en ai eu pour 1000euros (13 pouce, finition plastique, un DD classique de 500go, un core i5 et 4giga de ram je crois).
> Concrètement après 3 ans j'ai une machine qui a une autonomie de 2h en traitement de texte avec la luminosité au plus bas, pour laquelle je dois attendre 5 à 15 min au démarrage pour lancer word, je dois utiliser une souris pour être confortable (ou est a des années lumières du trackpad d'apple), le ventilateur me permet de sonorisé une pièce de 20m² et je dois utiliser un support pour l'utiliser sur mes genoux pour pas me cramer...
> ...


 
La messe est dite


----------



## pierreko (18 Juin 2013)

demon_john2905 a dit:


> je vais faire exactement le chemin inverse.
> Il y a 3 ans j'ai hesité entre un macbook pro et un sony vaio. Devant utiliser impérativement un logiciel qui tournait a lépoque seulement sous windows j'avais choisi le sony car ajouter un logiciel de virtualisation et une license windows revenait un peu trop chère... Terrible erreur, j'aurais du faire un petit effort.
> Je n'ai plus le détail exact de mon vaio. ce n'etait pas le plus haut de gamme mais j'en ai eu pour 1000euros (13 pouce, finition plastique, un DD classique de 500go, un core i5 et 4giga de ram je crois).
> Concrètement après 3 ans j'ai une machine qui a une autonomie de 2h en traitement de texte avec la luminosité au plus bas, pour laquelle je dois attendre 5 à 15 min au démarrage pour lancer word, je dois utiliser une souris pour être confortable (ou est a des années lumières du trackpad d'apple), le ventilateur me permet de sonorisé une pièce de 20m² et je dois utiliser un support pour l'utiliser sur mes genoux pour pas me cramer...
> ...



Bienvenue alors


----------



## florian1003 (19 Juin 2013)

Le pauvre mec, un PC Windows (8 en plus) 11 pouces à presque 2000 &#8364;. Ça me ferait mal au c*l !

PS : 160 &#8364; l'option pour l'écran tactile, comment dire, euhhh, non !


----------



## totorino (25 Juin 2013)

J'ai un MBA 11'' 2013 de puis 4 jours.
Quelle merveille mes amis, mais quelle merveille !
Toute une journée à travailler dessus sans recharger.
C'est peut-être la seule évolution marquante mais quelle évolution !
Moi j'adore...


----------



## lulubravo (25 Juin 2013)

totorino a dit:


> J'ai un MBA *11''* 2013 de puis 4 jours.
> Quelle merveille mes amis, mais quelle merveille !
> *Toute une journée à travailler dessus sans recharger.*
> C'est peut-être la seule évolution marquante mais quelle évolution !
> Moi j'adore...



Alors là respect  , 

Mon 13 c'est déjà juste, fais attention à tes yeux pour plus tard ...


----------



## richard.dt (25 Juin 2013)

Les caractères affichés avec l'écran de 11" de 1366 pixels de large me semble pas énormément + petits que ceux affichés sur les 1440 pixels du 13" (à vu de nez en vitrine)
Maintenant si ça devient pas lisible sur 11" ça doit guère être mieux sur son smartphone et une visite chez l'ophtalmo s'impose


----------



## pitou_92 (27 Juin 2013)

radsoc a dit:


> J'ai pris toutes les options sauf la batterie externe dont je n'ai pas l'utilité pour le moment.
> C'est-à-dire :
> - finition Noir carbone avec écran tactile au lieu de Noir sans écran tactile (160 euros l'option)
> - i7-4500U 1,8 GHz au lieu de i5-4200U 1,6 GHz (200 euros l'option)
> ...


Salut, moi aussi, je suis très intéressé par ces nouveaux Vaio Pro, j'étais dans l'optique de remplacer mon MBA 11" de 2010, par les nouveaux 13", mais suite à ce poste, je suis allé faire un tour sur le shop Sony et.... :rateau: 
Donc pourras tu nous faire un petit review quand tu l'auras reçu?


----------



## radsoc (29 Juin 2013)

@pitou_92
Je ferai un retour, mais pas de si tôt car j'ai encore changé ma commande la semaine dernière pour profiter du code de réduction de 7% que proposait laptopspirit.
Et du coup ma date d'expédition est décalée au 8 ou 9 juillet.


----------



## joneskind (29 Juin 2013)

Ce qui m'intéresse c'est de savoir comment va se passer ton utilisation du tactile. J'ai vraiment du mal à en comprendre l'intérêt sur ce type de machine. J'ai l'impression que ça va avoir un effet pervers sur ton utilisation. Je dis ça parce que ça m'arrive de temps en temps de vouloir cliquer sur l'écran de mon MBP 15". Et je me dis que tu vas vite en prendre l'habitude et sentir la frustration devant un écran plus classique. Après, les traces de doigt sur l'écran etc... En tout cas il est certain que l'écran tactile va t'apporter un certain confort d'utilisation sur Windows 8, parce que son interface est plus que frustrante au pointeur. 
Je pense que tu devrais apprécier cette nouvelle manière d'interagir avec ton PC. Mais je me demande si ça va durer. Ce qui me frustre le plus dans Windows 8 c'est la gestion du multi-bureau (pas le multi-écran) et le switch entre les apps. C'est au moins aussi chiant que sur iOS quand t'as pas activé les gestes. Pour un OS desktop où le multitâches a une importance supérieure c'est problématique.
Quoi qu'il en soit, j'attends tes retours. Tu as l'air enthousiaste en tout cas !


----------



## powerbook92 (29 Juin 2013)

Mouais... bon...

L'argument de l'autonomie, des Ghz, de la vitesse du ssd sont ils bien suffisants pour me faire renouveler mon matériel informatique ?

Ben nan.

Mon prochain mac portable sera léger, autonome mais surtout aura un écran rétina display, sans défaut, avec un deltaE < 3, une carte graphique suffisamment performante pour un affichage fluide.
Une trappe permettra un accès facile au SSD (ou DD ) ainsi qu'à la RAM (comme mon macbook 2008 ou mon macbook pro 2009)

En l'absence de ce prérequis, je n'achèterai plus de mac ou pc avant biiiiien longtemps !!


----------



## robertodino (29 Juin 2013)

Le MacBook Air je connais, je les ai tous eu. Cette gamme a remplacé le MacBook Pro pour mes besoins depuis son lancement. Cette année je fais un retour vers le modèle Pro en Retina une fois la gamme mise à jour. 

Le Air est un ordinateur formidable. J'ai vendu mon mid-2012 i7 en 13" pour un très bon prix. En attente j'utilise un Air 13" de 2011 

Mon cur bat encore pour le modèle 11" qui est vraiment une belle petite merveille. Mais bon, l'iPad est venu le remplacer :love:


----------



## levincefr (29 Juin 2013)

Il est pas mal du tout le nouveau MBA. Il ne lui manque qu'un écran retina.


----------



## thierry37 (29 Juin 2013)

Mince. Va falloir attendre un peu pour le retour.   Mais c'est vrai que ce sera encore mieux après 2-3 ans pour savoir s'il tient aussi bien que les MBA.   Ma femme ne jure que par son petit Sony. Série Z ultra fin.   Je trouve qu'il a mal vieilli.   Comparé à mon vieux mbpro 15". Je l'ai gardé bien plus longtemps dans un état "utilisable"  J'aimerai bien la faire changer pour les nouveau 11" 2013.   Perso j'hésiterai encore entre le nouveau 13" et un Refurb bien moins cher.  J'ai pas besoin des 12h d'autonomie. (Peut être 2 fois par an quand je prends l'avion pour très loin) Et ce sera un basique, 4go, i5. Donc pas besoin de la puissance haswell i7 ou autre option.   Je me tâte encore.


----------



## tonrain (29 Juin 2013)

Radsoc ou le mec pas chiant pour commander un ordinateur. Une fois ton portable reçu, tu devrais les appeler pour te faire rembourser juste avant que tu ne puisses plus, leur renvoyer, repasser une commande et ainsi de suite, tu auras un portable neuf, gratuitement et sans faire chier


----------



## robertodino (29 Juin 2013)

kignon a dit:


> Radsoc ou le mec pas chiant pour commander un ordinateur. Une fois ton portable reçu, tu devrais les appeler pour te faire rembourser juste avant que tu ne puisses plus, leur renvoyer, repasser une commande et ainsi de suite, tu auras un portable neuf, gratuitement et sans faire chier



C'est rien comparé avec mon expérience chez Dell Alienware (ma première et dernière du coup) :love:


----------



## surfman06 (30 Juin 2013)

Sony Vaïo c'était bon 10 ans en arrière, le mba ou autre d'Apple même si techniquement on peut avoir mieux ailleurs, sont d'une fiabilité à toute épreuve, les autres j'ai un gros doute, mon mbp de 2006 fonctionne toujours, il n'en serait pas de même d'un Sony, à l'époque je ne jurais que par eux, maintenant entre l'os (windows, je supporte plus) et la solidité des portables Apple, mon choix est vite vu.


----------



## avt_92 (30 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,
Moi aussi j'ai commandé un sony vaio pro 13 finalement en remplacement de mon asus de 4 ans
Par contre j'ai pris le modele carbone i5/8Go/256 SSD avec la batterie supplémentaire + dongles + saccoche pour 1450 euros.
C'est tres concurrentiel par rapport au mba (qui est tres bien aussi d'ailleurs)
Livraison pré&vue pour le 5 juillet maxi.

J'ai un iphone, un imac, un ipad et pensait à me tourner vers un mba mais finalement je préfère le vaio :
résolution plus élevée, écran surement bien meilleur, plus puissant, poids inférieur, expérience tactile en sus.
Windows 8.1 réparera surement les défauts de jeunesse de winfows 8.

Pour la durée de vie, mon asus n'a que tres peu perdu sur la durée de celle ci, en l'utilisant de manière douce (sans tout décharger et en utilisant la batterie une fois par mois).
Je ne minquiète pas pour celle du vaio.

Et puis finalement, je voulais pas que mon appartement ressemble a une annexe d'un apple store


----------

